# Kindle 3 - What about my samples?



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

As a heavy sampler, I've (much to my disgust)  discovered that there's no easy way. I wrote a blog post, but can't just copy/paste here due to the heavy use of screenshots:

Kindle 3-What about my Samples? 
http://bit.ly/btb4ue 
http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/2010/08/kindle-3-what-about-my-samples/

Hope it helps those of you in the boat with me!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hook up your Kindle to your computer, go into the documents folder on the Kindle. All the file names that end in EBSP are samples (all the ones that end in EBOK are the books)

Example:

Sample: Warriors Power of Three 4 Eclips-asin_B0015DRPEK-type_*EBSP*-v_0
Book: JOURNEY UNDER THE SEA Choose You-asin_B002LSIKLA-type_*EBOK*-v_0

Then just copy them to your hard drive and drag them over to your new Kindle's documents folder. Easy-peasy (of course this only works if you haven't accidentally edited the metadata in calibre and changed the files names like someone I know <cough, me>  ..Luckily, I've tagged them all as samples in calibre.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, there's a much easier way.... give me a minute....


Please let me know--Amazon CS assured ne that the although the Sample collection will Whispersync, the books themselves will not.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Please let me know--Amazon CS assured ne that the although the Sample collection will Whispersync, the books themselves will not.


I modified my post with the directions.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hook up your Kindle to your computer, go into the documents folder on the Kindle. All the file names that end in EBSP are samples (all the ones that end in EBOK are the books)
> 
> Then just copy them to your hard drive and drag them over to your new Kindle's documents folder. Easy-peasy (of course this only works if you haven't accidentally edited the metadata in calibre and changed the files names like someone I know <cough, me>  ..Luckily, I've tagged them all as samples in calibre.


Updated 2nd half of my post for the techies. I forgot about this option. My Mom wouldn't feel comfortable with it, but I have no issues. Thanks for saving me from that 'senior moment'. Bleh--I had that in my post notes and forgot to add it--D'oh!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently moved my huge number of samples from my K1 to my KDXG. Simple as all get out, hook up to computer, drag from Kindle to hard drive, eject Kindle, plug in new Kindle, Drag from hard drive to Kindle, eject Kindle, read to your heart's content.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Hook up your Kindle to your computer, go into the documents folder on the Kindle. All the file names that end in EBSP are samples (all the ones that end in EBOK are the books)
> Example:
> 
> Sample: Warriors Power of Three 4 Eclips-asin_B0015DRPEK-type_*EBSP*-v_0
> ...


Copied and Pasted your instructions in an email to myself, then put it in my email's Kindle Folder. 
Hopefully I'll be able to find this when my K3 arrives.
Thanks.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been worrying about this myself, but I knew someone (probably Heather) would be along to offer a solution.  Does this apply to saving our screensavers, too?  Can we save them to our computer and then transfer them if a screensaver hack comes along for the K3?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Re: screensavers: Yes, of course. (Assuming we'll be able to hack the K3...)


----------

